# Haunted house WIP



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice job...like the details


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

if you dont like it, you could send it to me... ill uhh... keep it for ya


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I love pizza! Oh and the house looks great too.  Actually, it looks awesome painted, but it also looked pretty cool with just the flat colour. I can't believe it just started as a pile of cardboard and tape.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Very cool! Did you have a pattern or photo to follow or did you just come up with the design yourself? Either way, nice job!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Really cool. How tall is it?


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks great - love the detail in the little ghosts!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks great...love the detail


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I designed it loosely on my dream home...the Carson Mansion in Eureka, CA!
Candee, it is about 2 ft tall.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

That's really neat!! Please continue on posting updated pictures, as I would love to see how your pizza box converts into an awesome graveyard.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Cortney from the coven said:


> Thanks everyone. I designed it loosely on my dream home...the Carson Mansion in Eureka, CA!
> Candee, it is about 2 ft tall.


i have family there (well, used to), and have been by the carson mansion many times, and i *think* either my mom or grandpa has a painting of it.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I love it! Very creative!


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

I have also made a painting of it! It's a great house!


----------

